

Factory Pattern In Python - aforarnold
http://dailypython.wordpress.com/2013/08/04/factory-pattern-in-python/

======
mushfiq
The examples are not enough to explain factory pattern and in python we can
create class dynamically using type
[http://docs.python.org/2/library/functions.html#type](http://docs.python.org/2/library/functions.html#type).

